# Zebra Nerites



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Got 6 zebra nerites several days ago and introduced them to the gang in my 10 gallon tank. Several are traveling around, exploring, and several just hang out in the spot where I placed them. I have one olive nerite that has been with me for quite a while, and it keeps attaching itself to one of the zebras. What could this be all about? Lonely? Weird? I fed the new arrivals an algae tab since I knew they had been without food during transit, but did I do the right thing? Thanks!


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

It could possibly be the olive nerite is trying to inter-breed with the zebra nerite. Then again, it could be a lot of other things as well. Could you provide a picture of them attaching so we can provide a better answer than just guessing? Also, I don't think it hurt to feed them an algae tab. Depending on how much algae is in your aquarium, you may want to supplement their diet with algae tabs and/or vegetables such as zucchini, cucumber, lettuce, etc.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

My camera went belly-up and I have not gotten a new one (low on the priority list). The best I can do is tell you it looks like olive is hitchhiking on zebra's back. Inter-breeding is something I had not considered as from all I have read, the nerites breed in brackish water and not fresh water. At first I thought there may be some carnivorous action going on but I don't think nerites are inclined as such, and, I don't see any attachment on the flesh. H-m-m-m-m, it could be loneliness as olive regularly hung out with my mystery snail until said snail went to aquatic heaven. Any other ideas? *Conf*


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

It's probably just loneliness. Just be sure all snails are crawling around and are happy and healthy. If anything else happens be sure to update us.

~Best regards,

J4C8_GreenGo


----------

